# Back phone no. contacts in 3gs



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I backup manually only phone number data Contacts in iPhone 3 gs? I don't wish to upload to the cloud.
Can I save on my PC hard drive? 
If so, how I restore it back if data contacts get erased?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't you just write it on a pen and paper? :grin:

You have to choose either the entire list or none at all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a lot of suggestions here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=+...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=qRIPVaqxHoPJPJHjgPgD you need to pick the one that suits you.


----------

